# Cutting a cigar in half



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I see lots of good deals on Churchill size cigars all the time, but it's a little more cigar than I prefer in one sitting. Instead of smoking, letting it go out, and trying to relight it another time, is there any reason why a cigar can't simply be cut in half?

It's not like there's a filter on the end, so wouldn't this create two mini cigars? Granted, the taste may vary slightly between halves.

I bet there's a team of workers in the NUB factory doing this write now


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

personally i wouldnt....but that up to you...find a cigar more suitable for the time that you have to smoke


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

karmaz00 said:


> personally i wouldnt....but that up to you...find a cigar more suitable for the time that you have to smoke


It's more a curiosity thing, really. I don't think I'd ever actually do this. Because you're right - the easiest solution is to buy your preferred size in the first place.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

While this is considered heresy to most current smokers, the practice used to be very popular. The issue is really that the cigar has no way of staying together without a cap, so unraveling is a big problem. You would need to get yourself some good cigar glue, or make some from pectin.

A guy I work with has been doing this for years and years. He buys only Churchills and cuts them in half.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I would not cut a cigar in half even if it was a churchill, or longer. It would make them smoke much hotter.

I prefer cigar sizes that are about 5-6" in length. If there is a really good deal online . . . and say they are selling churchills cheaper than robustos (for example) on a particular brand/blend. I might buy the churchills just because it's a good deal and I wont feel terribly bad about putting it out with an inch or two left.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I see lots of good deals on Churchill size cigars all the time, but it's a little more cigar than I prefer in one sitting. Instead of smoking, letting it go out, and trying to relight it another time, is there any reason why a cigar can't simply be cut in half?
> 
> It's not like there's a filter on the end, so wouldn't this create two mini cigars? Granted, the taste may vary slightly between halves.
> 
> I bet there's a team of workers in the NUB factory doing this write now


The way the cigar is blended in stages prohibits you from getting the nuances by splitting it in half.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I usually buy churchills as well... and glue two together


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

So the consensus, I take it, is that you COULD cut cigar in half. But if you do, you're totally altering the construction and complexity of a given cigar.

So... you shouldn't.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I do it all the time on the long every day ($4-5)Padrons. Have not noticed any difference in flavors between sections or from smoking one complete.Matter of fact,I prefer to halve them as they don't build bitterness. Sometimes I even microwave them. Yummy! Just my own personal experiences.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

MATADOR said:


> I usually buy churchills as well... and glue two together


:lol::lol:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Like Herf said, the cap area has the (glue) that binds the wrapper, so if you cut in the middle you are likely to unravel the cigar. 

Be ready to glue you smokes back together. 

Also I have seen some "Two Headed Monsters" that are designed to be cut in half. They are like 10" sticks from various mfgs. Never tried them though...


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Just tape the cut ends...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Again - a curiosity thing more than anything else. Never really intended to do this!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I do it. Nothing to be ashamed about. Of course,I microwave a few sticks too...that may be a bit over the edge... Hey..if all you ever do is what others tell you to do,what kind of life is that?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> So the consensus, I take it, is that you COULD cut cigar in half. But if you do, you're totally altering the construction and complexity of a given cigar.
> 
> So... you shouldn't.


Correct but then again one shouldn't smoke either its no good for you!:lol:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

What benefit arises from microwaving cigars?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

How is the tobacco at one end diffferent than the tobacco at the other end? When they roll the cigar,don't they use whole leaves? Is one end of the leaf "better" than the other?
I have never grasped the logic behind this..and have smoked a few cigars backwards just to see if there was a difference,and have found..none. Granted,I have never tried to cut "high end" cigars,or smoke them backwards..mainly because they taste so good normally. However,some cigars I believe are ripe for any improvement...plus experimenting is so much fun! 
Microwaving removes excess moisture from bitter sticks,or sticks with burn issues. It is not something I would do to a good stick. Something I have experimented on with lesser cigars with success. Most consider the practice heresy..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> While this is considered heresy to most current smokers, the practice used to be very popular. The issue is really that the cigar has no way of staying together without a cap, so unraveling is a big problem. You would need to get yourself some good cigar glue, or make some from pectin.
> 
> A guy I work with has been doing this for years and years. He buys only Churchills and cuts them in half.


I think we discussed this some back on here and I mentioned that I also knew people back in the day who made a practice of buying larger cigars and cutting them in half. They had one of those cigar wooden/plastic tips that slide over the cigar ( they come in different ring guages ) and they'd cut the cigar in half...smoke the first half where the head was and then save the second half for later.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I do it. Nothing to be ashamed about. Of course,I microwave a few sticks too...that may be a bit over the edge... Hey..if all you ever do is what others tell you to do,what kind of life is that?


I am truly intrigued by the microwave thingy, what settings do you use and for what purpose?


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Tho folks have surely been doing so for many years.
Doubtless most if not all cigars are going to have differing tastes from first half to second.
If time is short and you've a cigar that you give about 100 minutes to,a Churchill size maybe, but figure to only be able to get in about 40-45 minutes.
Don't have shorter cigar to hand .
Why not cut the entire cap off the cigar, then cut the remainder in half, smoke both halves at once,getting the full pleasure in your available time.
Sort of a Doublemint type thing.Get it all without having to take two breaks.
Big plus if it's really cold outside.
Another big,Really Big advantage you'd be getting much better value if you always light up with a double flame lighter. Just think of the fuel savings. 
Might even be a new twist on coasting down this slope we're on.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

maxwell62 said:


> Tho folks have surely been doing so for many years.
> Doubtless most if not all cigars are going to have differing tastes from first half to second.
> If time is short and you've a cigar that you give about 100 minutes to,a Churchill size maybe, but figure to only be able to get in about 40-45 minutes.
> Don't have shorter cigar to hand .
> ...


Hahahaha! This made me laugh like an idiot at my desk at work. This would be a GREAT way to smoke more cigars!!!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I say do what you want! We all have different methods and enjoyments. However I wouldn't do it a herf you might get some looks!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I tried it back in the day when I was a young smoker. An old-timer suggested it to me. I did not prefer it, the cigars smoked too hot. Just my experience.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I've done it plenty of times. The trick is to only do it when you are ready to smoke. Do not pre cut them. As Habano has pointed out, they will come unwrapped if you do. Just smoke the first half and save the back half with the cap for later.

Wile yes doing this prevents the cigar from having a flavor profile that changes as you smoke it. If it was a good cigar to begin with it will continue to be a good cigar.


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> I've done it plenty of times. The trick is to only do it when you are ready to smoke. Do not pre cut them. As Habano has pointed out, they will come unwrapped if you do. Just smoke the first half and save the back half with the cap for later.
> 
> Wile yes doing this prevents the cigar from having a flavor profile that changes as you smoke it. If it was a good cigar to begin with it will continue to be a good cigar.


I prefer the churchill. I have the time to smoke long cigars and enjoy all the flavors of a 60-90 minute cigar. I also don't start a smoke if I have limited time. I tried that re-puff product that Famous did a test of on Cigar Advisor. It works, but it's kind of a pain in the butt. If you're smoking a very expensive stick, it's worth it.
But then that's why the robusto size is the most popular size, by a wide margin. Depending on your method of puffing, it's only a 20-30 minute cigar. So I keep a very small percentage of robustos in my humidor for when I'm on the clock, so to speak.


----------

